# No sound suddenly on my dell inspiron 1545



## eviedechant (Feb 18, 2012)

to start with the only time I got any sound is when skype was operating earlier...so...i thought something was wrong with it so i deleted skype..well.. now there is no sound at all. I check device manager and it says that the sound device is working...so I deleted the drivers and went to the dell site and down loaded them and installed them and still no sound so I went through and deleted againg...checking in device manager and in programs and features to make sure they are gone...when I rebooted they came up and installed themselves...i didnt go and download them again...still no sound but this stupid computer is in denial because the device is still not working. I did have sound earlier today and did not do anything different...it just seemed to suddenly stop working. please help...I have been working on this for hours and getting no where. I have checked the sound settings over and over ..they are set right..and still...when I test nothing happens...and it is not on mute


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The internal laptop speakers are INOP?

Go into Device Manager, expand "Sound..." and uninstall ALL devices.

Reboot the system.

Check audio.

Update drivers - http://www.dell.com/support/drivers/us/en/19

Is Windows 7 Service Pack 1 installed?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## eviedechant (Feb 18, 2012)

what is INOP ? and does it make a difference that I am running vista home basic if I install windows 7 service pack? ?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry about W7... didn't notice "Vista".

Is Vista SP2 installed? - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/935791

INOP = inoperable; doesn't work

The instructions I gave are the same for Vista.


----------



## eviedechant (Feb 18, 2012)

That is a good question... They were working yesterday but now that I think of it I have not heard anything out of this computer since I deleted skype.. i'm going to install it again just to see what happens. and I do have the service pack 2 on here. I did like you directed as far as the drivers go and still nothing... I have done that I think 4 times. I am starting to panic.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well if the audio was working yesterday, then use system restore - choose a restore point prior to Skype uninstallation (when audio was working) - 
START | type *rstrui*

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## eviedechant (Feb 18, 2012)

I forgot to mention that a sys restore was the first thing I did. But one more thing I have noticed that is funny... I did not even know this computer had an internal mic till today... when I reinstalled skype and was setting it up it worked! never had before... I had always used the one on the web cam... it is as if the wires are crossed somewhere. this is the sound drivers that I need
IDT High Definition Audio CODEC
and I can't find them... that is not the name of the drivers that is recomended for my system by dell.. Man I wish it was still under warranty... wouldn't you know.. 6 weeks out and it does something like this. Anyway... i'm goning to try to reinstall them again


----------



## eviedechant (Feb 18, 2012)

OK, I reinstalled it again and I made a little progress... I get the sound only when skype is loading or shutting down... I mean the skype aound along with any sound from a video I have playing... in this case it was the news. I double checked all my settings .... it is as if it is stuck on mute somehow but it isn't.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Did you install the IDT codec from the Dell Site?

http://www.dell.com/support/drivers...ileFormats?DriverId=R312650&FileId=2731121298

I have IDT codec here (HP) - the only place they are available is from the system manufacturer's support site.


----------

